# Difficulty with brand new Knock grinder. Appreciate any help.



## Firewired (Feb 26, 2021)

I recently purchased a Knock Feld47 hand-grinder directly from the Madebyknock website. I was really excited as I had seen they had only 5 available for purchase and those were gone in an hour. I received the grinder several of days ago and have an issue which is making the grinder unusable from the very first grind. I emailed Knock, but haven't gotten a response from them yet. I could use anyone's advice to see if what I am doing is operator error, something wrong with grinder which I could correct, or just something wrong with the grinder.

The grinder is solid, and beautifully made. I set the burrs to completely closed which corresponds to about an 12 on the dial. I tried one full turn on the dial coming back to 12. To do the adjustment I hold the dial numbers on top while turning the handle, and can see the burrs open with that. I then put beans in and grind. While grinding I hold the grinder in the middle and don't touch the dial on top so I don't change the burrs while grinding. While grinding counterclockwise the axel in the center keeps getting shorter and shorter, and making the burrs more and more open, making the resulting grind all over the place. I didn't notice this my first time grinding until the center axel got so short that there was nothing for the lid to hold onto and fell off the grinder hitting the floor. I was really surprised and bummed as it is a brand new grinder. I then dumped out the beans, tightened down the grinder making sure that burrs were closed, re-adjusted and then carefully tried again and that's when I was able to see that the issue is as you are turning the handle counter-clockwise trying to grind beans the burrs become more and more open.

Has anyone had this happen, and know the fix. Thanks for any insights.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Firewired said:


> While grinding counterclockwise the axel in the center keeps getting shorter and shorter, and making the burrs more and more open, making the resulting grind all over the place.


 Shouldn't you be grinding clockwise?

One turn sounds very fine, what happens at say 2 turns?


----------



## Firewired (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks for taking the time to read through my whole post. You are exactly right. I mistyped, I meant clockwise. When I turn the handle to grind in a clockwise direction the burrs loosen.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As MWJB said , you are grinding the wrong way. I have a Knock Hausgrind, the setting for espresso is between 9 -- and 1 + 3 depending on beans .


----------



## Firewired (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you. I wish I could correct the post, but it won't let me edit it. I meant clockwise fashion, not counter in the original post.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

Try grinding with the handle only partway down the shaft and see if that helps.

I've got a MBK aergrind, and while I've not had it come unscrewed like you describe I've had the grind setting change. After a while I realised that when grinding play in the handle can push the number disk against the body of the grinder. This stops the numbers turning and is essentially the same as when you are setting it.

I saw someone once add a washer as a spacer, but I just don't push the handle all the way down so there's still a gap between the handle and numbers.


----------



## Firewired (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you. I will try that. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## vct (Apr 13, 2020)

BenH said:


> Try grinding with the handle only partway down the shaft and see if that helps.
> 
> I've got a MBK aergrind, and while I've not had it come unscrewed like you describe I've had the grind setting change. After a while I realised that when grinding play in the handle can push the number disk against the body of the grinder. This stops the numbers turning and is essentially the same as when you are setting it.
> 
> I saw someone once add a washer as a spacer, but I just don't push the handle all the way down so there's still a gap between the handle and numbers.


 Just to say I've also had this issue with my feld47 and had to be careful with the handle placement so the grind setting doesn't slip. I tend to use it excuse to have a break every 30 seconds to check the setting hasn't slipped (grinding for two doubles for espresso can take a while!)


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

If I need to adjust the grind setting on my Feld 47......with the handle engaged and the burrs fully closed, depending on what number is shown by the pointer, I then start to rotate the dial while holding the handle counterclockwise will open the burrs, clockwise will close the burrs, tightening the grind.

I've never had the dial unscrew? As a starting point you could try one and a half rotations of the dial counterclockwise from fully closed burrs, and adjust from there. As you say @Firewired the build quality is superb. It's easier to do than explain. You'll get there, it's a great piece of kit.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Starting point fully closed burrs.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Adjusted to make the burrs open, courser grind. Counterclockwise.


----------

